# Havanese Music Video



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

I stumbled across this on YouTube and just had to share. I don't know if this is from another Forum member, but it one of the cutest music videos I think I've ever seen (especially the montage towards the end!). Enjoy!






___________________
Tracy (Chaucer's Mom)


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How cute! Oh, someone has to comment on this at you tube and invite them over here! I just loved seeing this Hav at different ages. sigh......... makes me want a puppy!!! :Cry:

I just commented on his video at youtube.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Brilliant I love it!!Haven't seen it before on YouTube.:lalala:I shall be singing it to Dizzie!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

marjrc said:


> How cute! Oh, someone has to comment on this at you tube and invite them over here!


Absolutely...If he's not a Forum member yet, he sure should be!

For some reason, YouTube's not letting me add my own comment. :suspicious: Oh well, I'll just try again later!

_________________
Tracy (a.k.a. "SFHavanese" on YouTube )


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Very cute video and puppy. Loved his puppycut.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Loved that!!


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

I loved it, too, and can't get "you're my little buddy" out of my head. Guess I'll be singing it regularly around here.


----------



## sheepforwheat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi! this is John the author of the song and video. I'm glad you all enjoy it! That was cool to see it pop up on this forum.

My little buddy buddy is on facebook if you want to friend him: "Castro Cotter"

He just turned two the other day. Here's a birthday video:




He looks a little freaked out in the birthday video but he hasn't ever had balloons tied to him before  So it was scaring him a little. He did fine though.

His favorite game is called "gonna getcha!" (as seen in the video). Which is basically Tag. I say, "gonna getcha" and quickly move toward him and he runs away. But he will always stop the game when I say "come".

His latest trick is "stay". It took him a while to get it since he always likes to follow me around or constantly play fetch in the house. He's sort of picky about playing fetch outside. He will go chase the toy but won't bring it back. He gets too occupied on strange smells i guess. In the house he will play fetch endlessly!

He's the best dog in the world! Havanese dogs are amazing companions.

Also, he is going to be the ring bearer for my wedding!


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

John - so great to meet you and see your videos of Castro. Clearly a very cool little buddy. Thanks for sharing. And we would love to see your wedding pics with Castro as the ring bearer!


----------



## TAPAJ (Jun 21, 2009)

John:

Nice to meet you! I already loved the Buddy video, and had to smile even more when I read your post and saw the Birthday video. My husband and I play the same “I’m gonna’ getcha” game with our boy, Chaucer—who will turn two next month. 

Congratulations on your wedding. Can’t wait to see the video!!! :biggrin1:

_________________
Tracy (Chaucer’s Mom; SFHavanese to my YouTube pals :wink


----------



## Cristina76 (Jan 7, 2007)

awesome i love both video's.. good job


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

You two boys are hilarious! I loved both videos. Congrats on your upcoming wedding. NICE! Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Perugina (May 28, 2008)

sheepforwheat said:


> He's the best dog in the world! Havanese dogs are amazing companions.
> 
> Also, he is going to be the ring bearer for my wedding!


John, Welcome to the forum!
Havanese are the best! Congrats on your upcoming wedding. Please post some wedding pics that include your handsome ring bearer!!!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: John and Castro! I love the videos! Congratulations on your upcoming wedding. Please post pix of your wedding and don't forget to include your furry little ring bearer in them :biggrin1:


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Castro looks like he should be in the movie Up with all those Balloons!!He's a beauty.:cheer2:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Castro! Welcome to the forum. Castro is a beautiful Hav and it looks like you know how to have fun together. Ricky would freak out with those balloons following him everywhere. lol

I hope you enjoy the forum, reading about our experiences, tips and advice, and lots of laughs.


----------



## pacehavi (Oct 20, 2008)

Welcome John and Castro! I loved the little buddy video. A little They Might be Giants sound mixed with Havanese love = perfect!


----------



## jag (Apr 3, 2010)

What a great video, really expresses the joy I feel with my little Izzy, thanks for sharing.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

How fun! Welcome to the forum. Do you have MHS yet?


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Adorable Castro and video! Congrats on him being the ring bearer . . . have you trained him yet? We need a video of him doing that!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

pacehavi said:


> *A little They Might be Giants sound mixed with Havanese love = perfect!*


That was what I thought too! 
Welcome to the forum John and Castro and congrats on the upcoming big day


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Castro is just way TOO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!! Loved the video and so good to start the day with a laugh. 

John -- If you were not already getting married, Castro would sure be a chick magnet. He sure has personality and looks!

I am sure Castro will do a great job as the ring barrier and I think everyone will be waiting for the video of that.

Judy -- Mom to Dori and Jaime


----------



## sheepforwheat (Dec 3, 2008)

Hey, Sorry I didn't post the photo's of Castro at our wedding. Here you go:

He is doing well and so are me and my wife. Castro has a new little buddy to play with soon, 5 month old baby human


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

SO cute! Thanks for the update and congratulations


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Congrats!! Love the pictures!!


----------



## lkwilson (Mar 6, 2011)

Wow, I missed this the first time around, so glad it got resurrected, what a great video John, it really made me laugh... Castro is so darn cute.

Congrats on wedding and new baby.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Wow! Fast forward and life has taken you to marriage and a grown up Castro! He looks adorable and congrats on your human family too. I bet Castro is a great big brother!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Adorable photos. Congratulations on your marriage and the new baby! Castro looks very dapper in your wedding pix, and as cute as ever!


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

Love Love! Castro is awesome! Mine is 1 1/2....aren't they super cute at this age? It looks like you guys have a great relationship  Thanks for making that video, really loved it, but now I have that song stuck in my head!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I loved those wedding pictures! Congratulations on your wedding and the new baby. Would love to see some pictures of Castro and the baby!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Loved this!


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

That made my Sunday! I'm in love with Castro. Congratulations on your new addition and thanks for sharing.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum! Love! Love! Love the Videos!


----------

